# How To Determine Gear Ratio On F150



## drpatton (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi all,

We just purchased a 2005 26rs, so I decided to get out of guest mode and register. My question is, does anyone know how to tell what gear ratio is in the differential of my 2002 F150. I have the 4.6 litre with the tow package and an automatic transmission.

thanks,
Darrel


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

If yuo kept the window sticker, it ought to be listed on there. It will also be listed in your maintenance manual.

Regards, Glenn and welcome aboard.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Read the tag on the rear end cover bolt and tell us what it is, both lines if you can. Also the code under axle and Trans on the sticker that is on the drivers door.

Engine Rear axle ratio Maximum GCWR-kg (lbs.) Maximum trailer weight-kg(lbs.)
*Regular Cab 4x2 w/automatic transmission*
4.2L 3.31 4077 (9000) 2132 (4700)
4.2L 3.55 4530 (10000) 2585 (5700)
4.6L 3.08 4530 (10000) 907 (2000)
4.6L 3.31 4763 (10500) 2812 (6200)
4.6L 3.55 5209 (11500) 3261 (7200)
5.4L 3.31 5443 (12000) 3447 (7600)
5.4L 3.55 5897 (13000) 3900 (8600)
5.4L 3.73 6124 (13500) 3992 (8800)
5.4L 4.10 6803 (15000) 3991 (8800)
*SuperCab/Super Crew 4x2 w/automatic transmission*
4.2L 3.55 4530 (10000) 2495 (5500)
4.6L 3.08 4530 (10000) 907 (2000)
4.6L 3.31 4763 (10500) 2676 (5900)
4.6L 3.55 5216 (11500) 3130 (6900)/2994 (6600)
5.4L 3.31 5443 (12000) 3311 (7300)
5.4L 3.55 5897 (13000) 3765 (8300)/3628 (8000)
5.4L 3.73 6124 (13500) 3900 (8600)
5.4L 4.10 6803 (15000) 3900 (8600)
*Regular Cab 4x2 w/manual transmission*
4.2L 3.08 2944 (6500) 907 (2000)
4.2L 3.55 3538 (7800) 1588 (3500)
4.6L 3.08 2944 (6500) 907 (2000)
4.6L 3.31 3265 (7200) 1315 (2900)
4.6L 3.55 3538 (7800) 1588 (3500)
*SuperCab 4x2 w/manual transmission*
4.2L 3.08 2944 (6500) 907 (2000)
4.2L 3.55 3538 (7800) 1497 (3300)
4.6L 3.08 2944 (6500) 907 (2000)
4.6L 3.31 3265 (7200) 1179 (2600)
4.6L 3.55 3538 (7800) 1452 (3200)
*Regular Cab 4x4 w/automatic transmission*
4.2L 3.55/40.6 (16) 4536 (10000) 2449 (5400)
4.6L 3.31/40.6 (16) 4763 (10500) 2630 (5800)
4.6L 3.55/40.6 (16) 5216 (11500) 3084 (6800)
4.6L 3.55/43.2 (17) 4990 (11000) 2858 (6300)
5.4L 3.31/40.6 (16) 5443 (12000) 3266 (7200)
5.4L 3.55/40.6 (16) 5897 (13000) 3720 (8200)
5.4L 3.55/43.2 (17) 5670 (12500) 3493 (7700)
5.4L 3.73/40.6 (16) 6124 (13500) 3810 (8400)
*SuperCab/Super Crew 4x4 w/automatic transmission*
4.6L 3.31/40.6 (16) 4763 (10500) 2540 (5600)
4.6L 3.55/40.6 (16) 5216 (11500) 2994 (6600)/2812 (6200)
4.6L 3.55/43.2 (17) 4990 (11000) 2767 (6100)/2585 (5700)
5.4L 3.31/40.6 (16) 5443 (12000) 3175 (7000)
5.4L 3.55/40.6 (16) 5897 (13000) 3628 (8000)/3447 (7600)
5.4L 3.55/43.2 (17) 5670 (12500) 3401 (7500)/3221 (7100)
5.4L 3.73/40.6 (16) 6124 (13500) 3719 (8200)
*Regular Cab 4x4 w/manual transmission*
4.2L 3.31 3265 (7200) 1179 (2600)
4.2L 3.55 3538 (7800) 1452 (3200)
4.6L 3.31 3265 (7200) 1134 (2500)
4.6L 3.55 3538 (7800) 1406 (3100)
*SuperCab 4x4 w/manual transmission*
4.6L 3.31 3265 (7200) 1043 (2300)
4.6L 3.55 3533 (7800) 1315 (2900)
*Harley-Davidson F-150 4x2 w/automatic transmission*
5.4LSupercharged3.73 4536 (10000) 2041 (4500)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Darrel,

action Welcome to Outbackers! action

I'm sure you will love your new 26RS!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

easiest way -- call the dealer with your VIN number -- they can tell you ...


----------

